# I need a 22lb shovel anchor will pay $



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

If anyone has one you found I will pay a fair price I always find small ones I have 2 16 lb deltas I will sell or trade Thanks Chad 777-6722


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

I have an anchor. Call me if you still need it. Kris at 850-206-2283


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

What's up Chad. Haven't seen you in a while. There was a huge danford anchoron the flight deck of the O last Saturday, but it would have been too much trouble to retrieve it.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Florabama (5/14/2009)*What's up Chad. Haven't seen you in a while. There was a huge danford anchoron the flight deck of the O last Saturday, but it would have been too much trouble to retrieve it.




Where are the lift bags when you need them?


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Guys I broke down and bought one I hate it I find smaller ones all the time but never found a big shovle Thanks Chad


----------

